# anbindung winCCflex oder Protool an bürowelt



## mertens2 (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wir setzen bei unseren Steuerungen oft Visualisierung auf ProtoolPro (demnächst WinCCflex) ein. In letzter Zeit werden immer häufiger Anfragen an uns gestellt, einen Datenaustausch (z.B. Messwertübergabe,Schichtprotokolle,Rezepte) an die Bürowelt (Exel oder andere Datenbanken, einer wollte sogar mit SAP, oh grusel) zu realisieren. Habt Ihr Lösungsideen für sowas? 
Am einfachsten wäre natürlich einen OPC-Server einzurichten, aber bis jetzt war noch kein EDV-Fritze unserer Kunden in der Lage einen Client zu erstellen. :shock:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit ist sicher ein OPC-Server. Zu den Clients steht hier etwas:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5607
Wenn der Datenaustauch mit der SPS und nicht mit der Visu erfolgen soll, kann auch eine alternative Kommunikationsbibliothek verwendet werden. Parallel zu Protool/WinCC können dabei nicht unbedingt alle Lösungen verwendet werden. In Frage kommen ProDave von Siemens, libnodave von Zottel und AGLink von Deltalogic :wink: . Wenn mit den SPSen über TCP/IP kommuniziert wird besteht die Einschränkung nicht, da mehrere unabhängige Verbindungen parallel verwendet werden können.


----------



## mertens2 (3 Dezember 2005)

*ups, ist das kompliziert*

erstmal danke für den tip


habe mir mal einen demoserver und einen exelclient (beispiel) von softing runtergeladen. da ich nicht in vba bewandert bin, ist es ein buch mit sieben siegeln für mich. gibt es irgendwo ein kommentiertes beispiel?


gruß und dank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2005)

Wenden Sie sich ab Montag einfach an unseren Support per mail support@deltalogic.de oder telefonisch 07171-916-112. Der kann da einiges dazu sagen. 
Noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mertens2 (8 Dezember 2005)

*activ x in protool oder winCCflex*

So, jetzt habe ich den Salat...
Konkretes Projekt: Der Kunde möchte uns Daten übermitteln aus seinem Produktionsleisystem. Er hat activ-x elemente entwickelt, mit dren Hilfe er die Daten anfordern kann. Er kann diese z.b. in Word einbinden und so die daten einsehen. Kann ich sowas auch einfach in ein script bei protool oder winCC-flex einfügen? Der Kunde sieht keine Bedenken? 

Gruß


----------



## seeba (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: activ x in protool oder winCCflex*



			
				mertens2 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt habe ich den Salat...
> Konkretes Projekt: Der Kunde möchte uns Daten übermitteln aus seinem Produktionsleisystem. Er hat activ-x elemente entwickelt, mit dren Hilfe er die Daten anfordern kann. Er kann diese z.b. in Word einbinden und so die daten einsehen. Kann ich sowas auch einfach in ein script bei protool oder winCC-flex einfügen? Der Kunde sieht keine Bedenken?
> 
> Gruß



ActiveX sollte gehen...


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2005)

@seeba
Aber sicher nicht bei ProTool, oder?


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @seeba
> Aber sicher nicht bei ProTool, oder?



Ich denke bei Windows Panel schon, oder?


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2005)

Wie sollte ich das in Protool einbinden können. Würde mich schon interessieren, da man dann seine selbstgeschriebenen ActivX-Komponenten (oder besser von Delphi exportierte   ) nutzen könnte.


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollte ich das in Protool einbinden können. Würde mich schon interessieren, da man dann seine selbstgeschriebenen ActivX-Komponenten (oder besser von Delphi exportierte   ) nutzen könnte.



Du hattest recht, geht leider nicht... Ich meine es irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, aber es könnte auch bei Sütron gewesen sein. Ich denke das ist ein Feature was dem WinCC fehlt! Zumindest bei Windows Panels.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

es besteht die möglichkeit mit vbscript in eine mysql-datenbank zu schreiben/lesen.


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> es besteht die möglichkeit mit vbscript in eine mysql-datenbank zu schreiben/lesen.



Aus WinCE raus? Über ODBC?


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

unter wince? schwierig. mir ist kein odbc treiber für wince bekannt.

probiert habe ich das bisher nur unter windows.

ja läuft über odbc.
man muss vorher den treiber myodbc installieren.
hab die links gerade nicht zur hand. poste ich nacher.


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> unter wince? schwierig. mir ist kein odbc treiber für wince bekannt.
> 
> probiert habe ich das bisher nur unter windows.
> 
> ...



Also mit der ProTool Runtime hab ich das schon gemacht, aber WinCE wäre interessant gewesen.  :wink:


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

hier zuerst mal die links
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_mysqldb/mysqldb.html
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/dsn-on-windows.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@seeba
wince wäre sicher interssant.
in deinem scada.net benutzt du ja auch mysql.
wie hast du das gemacht? auch über myodbc?

bin nicht wirklich fit was datenbanken, und aktivex betrifft.  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ob man damit was machen kann, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.  
quellcode ist auch vorhanden.

DBApp Database Tool 0.06 
http://www.oohito.com/wince/mips_c_j.htm
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zu aktivex und datenbanken unter ce hab ich das gefunden

ADOCE (ActiveX Data Objects for CE)
http://www.vbce.com/code/vbce6/adoce/index.asp

kann man damit was anfangen?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> hier zuerst mal die links
> http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_mysqldb/mysqldb.html
> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/dsn-on-windows.html
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Ne, im SCADA benutz ich einen MySQL Data Provider für .NET...

Dies werd ich demnächst mal auf dem .NET Compact Framework testen!

*Gruß Sebastian*


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Dies werd ich demnächst mal auf dem .NT Compact Framework testen!
> *Gruß Sebastian*



welches meinst du genau?
das dbapp oder das adoce  :roll:


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein SCADA wird auf CE Panels laufen!


----------



## mertens2 (9 Dezember 2005)

*ich habe nicht winCE*

Da habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt:
also ich habe schon einen PC mit WIN XP Prof., also auch eine WinCC flex Runtime. Der Kunde kann das ja auch in Office einbinden, warum sollte es dann nicht mit dem VB vom WinCC flex gehen?

Gruß und dank erstmal für die hilfsbereitschaft, ist ja der wahnsinn hier


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

*Re: ich habe nicht winCE*



			
				mertens2 schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt:
> also ich habe schon einen PC mit WIN XP Prof., also auch eine WinCC flex Runtime. Der Kunde kann das ja auch in Office einbinden, warum sollte es dann nicht mit dem VB vom WinCC flex gehen?
> 
> Gruß und dank erstmal für die hilfsbereitschaft, ist ja der wahnsinn hier



Dazu bruach man wohl WinCC flex. Adv. ? Hab ich leider nicht... oder zumindest kann ich kein PC Runtime erstellen, weil er immer einen Panel Typ haben will?!?


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

> "seebaMein SCADA wird auf CE Panels laufen!



werde ich das scada dann auch z.b. auf einem siemens op270, tp370 oder so laufen lassen können?


----------



## seeba (9 Dezember 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich das scada dann auch z.b. auf einem siemens op270, tp370 oder so laufen lassen können?



Kann passieren... Ich hab mir ein Kontron Panel ausgesucht! Aber werd erst in den Winterferien Zeit finden! Du bist auch eingeladen mal weiter zu testen.  :wink: Es ist um einiges einfacher geworden!

http://www.kontron.com/products/pdproductdetail.cfm?keyProduct=40653&kps=3106&kpc=392


----------



## volker (9 Dezember 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist auch eingeladen mal weiter zu testen.  :wink: Es ist um einiges einfacher geworden!



werd ich mit sicherheit tun. sobald ich ein wenig zeit finde.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Dezember 2005)

*Datenbankanbindung...*

Ich habe die Datenbankanbindung unter Protool/Flexible mit Archiven realisiert. Wenn in der Anlage ein Touch ist, dann benutzen wir eh nur Störmeldungen, die Betriebsmeldungen werden archiviert, aber nicht angezeigt. das archiv wird nicht auf dem panel sondern über netz auf einem pc gespeichert. (Umlaufarchiv). dann haben wir ein kleines vb programm welches uns die archivdaten in eine db speichert. so haben wir halt nur kommunikation in eine richtung, aber für protokolle usw langt es.

Idee für Kommunik. in andere richtung: von panel aus ein script alle sekude oder so ausführen lassen. dieses script prüft ob auf netzlw eine datei vorhanden ist. wenn ja führt es eine entsprechende aktion aus und löscht die datei wieder. (die frage ist ob mit vbscript von den panels nw zugriff möglich ist).


----------



## volker (23 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Datenbankanbindung...*



			
				Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Idee für Kommunik. in andere richtung: von panel aus ein script alle sekude oder so ausführen lassen. dieses script prüft ob auf netzlw eine datei vorhanden ist. wenn ja führt es eine entsprechende aktion aus und löscht die datei wieder. (die frage ist ob mit vbscript von den panels nw zugriff möglich ist).



ja so geht das. hab ich schon mal gemacht.


----------

